
Scaling Relational SQL Databases - petr25102018
https://stribny.name/blog/2020/07/scaling-relational-sql-databases
======
petr25102018
Recently I was researching what are all the possible options when it comes to
scaling workloads with relational SQL databases. I think other people can find
it helpful.

Feel free to suggest other ideas!

